# Working that popper?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Im still struggling with bass poppers. I fished Laurel Lake from the kayak this weekend, and actually caught a few nice fish. But, the clear water revealed just how often the bass passed on my popper. I seemed to do best with a slow steady retrieve with some "light pops mixed in. The bass would not touch the thing if it was not moving (gills hammered it though). How do the experts work a popper? I realize that there will always be nuances day to day/ lake to lake, but are there any general rules, or starting points?

Oh, and a big recommendation for booglebug poppers. They are bullet proof! I probably caught a 100 gills, and several dozen bass on the same poppernot to mention smacking the kayak, trees, rocks, my head..and still not a scratch on the thing!

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I have also been learning the ways of the popper, watching fish hammer it as well as pass... The bass I caught on it seemed to like it either popped pretty fast and panicky, or just sitting still with the occasional twitch. All too often I watched them give up on it if it seemed unsure of what approach to take. The gills and sunnies were all over it though as well.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

It seems like when the water is clear and it is sunny out I have more luck on poppers giving them all most a constant motion using them kind of like a wake bait I guess. In the rain I have good luck popping them and letting them sit. For some reason though if it is clear and sunny it seems like they don't commit to the strike when the popper stops moving.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I tried using one last weekend in a slow moving area. I ended up catching an 8" smallie and an even smaller rock bass and had several hits. Nothing else was getting hit so I tied on the popper which I had never used before. All of my hits came when I left it in place and jiggled it fast. Unfortunately it was the only one I had on me at the time and I watched it float down river after an errant cast and snag.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

For smallies, I do best fishing them with several loud pops and then let them sit, and then let them sit more oh and by the let it sit. I find that most people fish poppers waayy to fast, and the smallies, especially the larger ones like them deadsticked.

For largemouth I do well in clear water sight fishing with them and just letting them sit, if I am blind fishing a mid pace or slow steady retrieve does best.

If the water is clear I like the Bullet or sneaky pete style of fly, if there is current or it is a little stained the poppers are the best. I agree with the BoogleBugs, those things just won't die.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I let the fish dictate the speed. I almost always start out fast with them, and if fish are aggressively hitting them, I will work them faster. If I'm not getting strikes, I slow down. Sometimes I think in clear water a faster tempo produces because you're not letting the fish get such a good look at the fly. The slower you work it, the more time the fish has to decide and analyze, and maybe see something it doesn't like. I deadstick more in moving water, rivers and streams.


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Rooster said:


> I probably caught a 100 gills, and several dozen bass on the popper


Sounds like a great day, what more could a guy ask for?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Matt Hougan said:


> Sounds like a great day, what more could a guy ask for?


Over the course of 3 days.....but, it was still a great weekend.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

May sound crazy....But I have always had better results going down.....But anyway..fish your poppers close to weed beds and other structure where bass will hide in a attempt to ambush a meal......early morning or late evening or the best times for top water...as well as cloudy days.....in adition to poppers try sneaky pete style stuff ..My best results have always been giving the bug a good pop then let it sit for a bit 10-15 seconds.....good luck


----------

